# Visiting you ?



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Have any of your pets ever come back to visit you ?

My mum's dog Midge (My mum is Midge1, incase you wondered) had to be put to sleep a few years ago, he was about 19, if not older, and very ill bless him, and for months afterwards, even after we moved house, we could still hear his little tip tap toes on the wooden floors at night.

Has anyone else had their loved ones come back to let you know they are ok and are still around ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Chance, my gsd who we lost last year visited me once or twice, I felt him sniff my hand at night in bed which was the last thing he did each night and once I was sat on the stairs missing him and having a cry and I felt his head on my shoudler.


----------



## tomkitten'ssissy (Sep 28, 2009)

After Tom was put to sleep you could smell a sweet scent. I was looking it up on the internet and it said that if you can smell a sweet smell, there is a prescence. It means that the spirit is incorruptable and the body will not rot. Which is true, because we had him cremated. I believe animals have souls. And i still believe that Tom is with me.

(Not to be lazy but i posted this in another thread.)

I hate to admit it, but, at times, i see a bit of Tom in Tilly. Just her mannerisms.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sure I've felt my old cat curl up on my bed a few times just like he used to. He's been at the bridge for quite a while as well, about 18 or so years iirc.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww...isn't it comforting knowing they are happy and love you enough to come and visit you =)


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sometimes I feel my first rat Sammy curling up round my neck and sniffing in my ear which she always used to do... She's been gone for about 11 years now.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

I have never heard/seen any of my past pets, but I like to think that they visit from time to time.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

recently we most our sweet cat Perry to a sudden illness at the age of 6 years, shortly after his passing, i heard little paw steps around my bed, just a few minutes before my OH heard a meow next to him in the garden but there was nothing there afew days later i felt a gengle nudge and sniffing on the back of my legs i looked around and again nothing there, he was a kind and gentle soul i believe it was Perry lrtting us know he was around, so i atell him llove him everday, he may be listening!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I haven't physically felt any of my dead pets touch me but i do sometimes see them in my mind together in heaven. Like the other day i saw my hamster sitting on my dogs head with my rabbit at the side of them. I may have imagined it to make myself feel better but i think it was a message to tell me they are ok.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe they come back, either physically (spiritually), or in your dreams. xxx


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

I'm sure that my Smokie has been back for a visit as I saw a cat's tail go by the door and none of my two were in at the time and I have also felt a cat jump on my bed, again my two weren't in the room, and have also heard a cat bell when no one else was around.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Beethoven our GSD who we lost 3 years ago. He didn't like being in the house so had a big brick shed by the back door. He had to go on a chain during the day time as he would jump over into next doors garden. For months after he died we used to hear his chain rattling and banging even though it had been taken down and put away in a box in the garage which is no were near the door.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm jealous of these experiences  

When my dog had died I had read a lot about bereavement and I knew that it was typical for people to "see" or "experience" their deceased love ones and I wished so hard that I would because she meant everything, literally everything to me and even something tiny like hearing her feet on the floor or her collar jingling would have been such great comfort to me. There was nothing. I'd give my right arm to see her again or to even feel like she was around still- but it doesn't. I haven't even dreamt of her in the year since she passed


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought the same as you after losing quite a few dogs but I have dreamt about them since, its quite nice really to see them again, Im sure you will in time


----------



## dumbo rat (Oct 2, 2009)

im lucky to have had dreams about my dog Kelly who had to be put down due to womb cancer. Me & my husband have both felt our cat on the bed where he used to sleep. The night after my rabbit died we both heard what sounded like him ripping his cardboard box ( He loved ripping up big cardboard boxes) I would like to think our pets do come and visit us.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

yesterday i was getting my dogs dinner ready when i heard a meow and what sounded like a jump right next to me i said to the OH Molly's just came in,and could he please put her in the lounge, but it wasn't her! she was asleep in the lounge when i went to look, so it must be Perry again i couldn't believe my ears my OH didn't hear it just me...that's 3 times i have heard/felt him since he passed away last month.


----------



## VenusStar (Oct 10, 2009)

Venus passed away 3 weeks ago and although I have not felt her presence as yet, I am hoping she will come back to see me.

But on the morning I went to collect her ashes from the vets, I had the most vivid dream about her. She used to have trouble using her back legs, so had to pull herself onto the bed. In my dream, I saw my bed and the covers seemed to be being pulled off, the next thing she jumps up onto the bed and comes running towards me and she looked so happy. It made me feel happy that she had come to me in my dream, almost as if she was saying 'i'm ok mummy, i'm happy'

sorry, thinking about it is making me cry! So I do think they are watching over us


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I never uesd to but just latley I have been dreaming about my "passed" dogs dont know why but its nice to see them again if only briefly.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

VenusStar said:


> Venus passed away 3 weeks ago and although I have not felt her presence as yet, I am hoping she will come back to see me.
> 
> But on the morning I went to collect her ashes from the vets, I had the most vivid dream about her. She used to have trouble using her back legs, so had to pull herself onto the bed. In my dream, I saw my bed and the covers seemed to be being pulled off, the next thing she jumps up onto the bed and comes running towards me and she looked so happy. It made me feel happy that she had come to me in my dream, almost as if she was saying 'i'm ok mummy, i'm happy'
> 
> sorry, thinking about it is making me cry! So I do think they are watching over us


i'm so sorry for your loss, i've heard that they can come to you in your dreams,bless her.i know how you are feeling i recently lost my cat he has 'visited' us 4 times since he passed. i'm sure she is watching over you. hugs xxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes I've had a visit, total born & bred sceptic me, I don't believe in it... but I did.
I've also had one or two inexplicable "messages" from animals from a distance, the last one was from a dog I'd not even met..


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

when my rottie died a few days after i sat in my chair where we would sit and all my legs went realy cold as if she was sitting on them like she did this went on for about 5 mins in the end i freaked out and moved lol


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont really know.. Ive never felt anything or heard anything.. but once i look at a certain place i see a figure fly away. Today i was turnign to walk up my stairs and a small figure shot accross my landing. My Cat Molly passed away on Thursday, so i dont know if it was her or not or just my mind playing up? Or either my Tommy cat who passed away in January?

I Do hope they know i love them and here for them anytime


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes I've had a visit, total born & bred sceptic me, I don't believe in it... but I did.
> I've also had one or two inexplicable "messages" from animals from a distance, the last one was from a dog I'd not even met..


How interesting. Do you care to share more? As i am very skeptical about the after life, let alone with pets


----------



## VenusStar (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm almost certain that 2 nights ago Venus came to see me. My partner and I were asleep and I was woken by a noise - but i was not fully awake - then i felt something walking on the bed and then curl up between me and my partner  i'm positive it was Venus, especially as I had been feeling really down that day. I could feel her body resting against me.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

DennyJames said:


> How interesting. Do you care to share more? As i am very skeptical about the after life, let alone with pets


Well the "message" was from a dog that had been taken in by a friend living about 100 miles away. I hadn't even seen a pic of the dog and he didn't tell me its name because he was trying to think of a new one, but on the phone when he was telling me about her I had the name "Sasha" come into my mind. It was a few weeks later I found out that was actually her name.

A long time ago I had a Siamese cat, with whom I had an exceptionally close bond, as close as the bond is with a dogs, rather than a cat. I was her birthing partner for her three litters of kittens, in fact she would not start to give birth if I was not there with her. She died rather suddenly and unexpectedly at 5 years of age after escaping onto a busy road.

A few years later I went through a very difficult time in my life and I had the peculiar feeling she was with me again, somewhere over my left shoulder, as if she was just beyond the corner of my eye. I definitely felt her presence very strongly, and she was with me for several weeks during the worst time. When things were resolved she was no longer there, and I grieved for her all over again. But I know she would come back again to be with me if she ever thought I needed her. Until that happened I was the world's biggest sceptic! and if anyone had described the same to me I'd have thought they were mad!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello

I really beleive that my old dog came to me in a dream - Mitzy was about 14/15, and had cancer, she was put to sleep in my arms at our home....i held whislt she went kissing her and loving her.
I greived deeply, and felt guilty and questioned if i had done the right thing....one night i dreamt she was sitting on the stairs, and she was young again, and healthy, and i had my arms around her neck, and she was so happy. Even know i can still feel her on my cheek.
I am certain it was mitzy coming back to let me know she was ok.
She was an amazing gentle dog.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

the say that eath is the brother of sleep, i had sensed and felt dougal on my bed shortly after his passing he was 16 +yrs old when he passed to the world of spirit ive dreamt many time and even seen him in my dream yes i believe they do comeback, but in another time, space, and demention, but they have lived in our life im sure theres a conection somewhere, dougals memoriam will be a yr on november 26th, he constant spent all them yrs by my bedside and he wouldnt go to bed without me, it will be our 2nd christamas without him here phsically,


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

does anyone believe that our own dreams can be reality, and we can meet animals through our dreams, how can we scearch in our dreams for a lost animals, and find out that they once belonged to the people we once knew, what exactly does it tell us and how can we be sure of what we see as you knew that death is the brother of sleep, how are we so sure, do we alway dream or see,
in my life all my animals came back and when i dreamt one night i was looking
for a dog i never heard of skittles was his name and he was so much alike my own dog that had recent passed, its a coinsidence that that dog knew me in my dream and found my own family, what would i really see at the end of this dream would i be dreaming or would it be real Ive ask myself many times through the years but im certain i wasnt dreaming at all but just subconcious when it all happened
Im certain that animals come back as guardians
dreams and reallity are closely linked together
but all this was real


----------

